# Bags over coilovers, advice on sealing?



## lomax (Mar 14, 2007)

Happy new year guys
I am currently running firestone bags on my fk silverline struts. I am having issues on one side with leaks. what do you guys seal your struts with? I have the bag bottom plate welded to bottom spring platform and the threads are coated in tiger seal. I am also wanting to look at different airline connections as i am just running push fittings. So what set ups do you guys run? and any tips? 
Pics would be very appreciated.
A couple of pics of my car on old wheels pre notch
















Thanks Lomax


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Bags over coilovers, advice on sealing? (lomax)*

So you're saying you have firestones OVER your struts, macpherson strut style? That's pretty cool.
So you've got some kind of plate welded at the bottom. How is the upper mount situated and sealed?
You have any pics of your setup? It's hard to diagnose without seeing how you're running them.
The easiest option is to just use a spray bottle with a soap/water mixture. Any leak will become quite apparent when you start seeing the bubbles.


----------



## lomax (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats a rough idea, it has the bottom adjuster ring welded to the bottom of the bag plate. I went for the coilover set up as i needed to run my camber adjustable topmounts for my old wheel set up. The top has an o ring seal on the piston. Its just the one side which is annoying. I would like to upgrade the hose connections if possible too?


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (lomax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lomax* »_The top has an o ring seal on the piston. 

What's the purpose of the o-ring? To prevent scratching the rod?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_
What's the purpose of the o-ring? To prevent scratching the rod?

To seal the bag and keep the air in.
To the OP. I think the best first step is to just spray soapy water and figure out where the leak is.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
To seal the bag and keep the air in.
To the OP. I think the best first step is to just spray soapy water and figure out where the leak is. 

A Uvair Aero Sport bag is not like this, right? It's self-contained I believe?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_
A Uvair Aero Sport bag is not like this, right? It's self-contained I believe?

Correct, Aerosports are self contained. They are the only bag of that style. All others, such as the OP's firestones, would need to be sealed.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (lomax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lomax* »_








Thats a rough idea, it has the bottom adjuster ring welded to the bottom of the bag plate. I went for the coilover set up as i needed to run my camber adjustable topmounts for my old wheel set up. The top has an o ring seal on the piston. Its just the one side which is annoying. I would like to upgrade the hose connections if possible too?

Yuo will mot get those sealed as is, this is the same concept as bagyards and most all air struts you bottom and top plats need to be thicker to hold them square to the shaft and the plate needs to be o-ringed , have a look at the prebuilt units to give you an idea how to set yours up


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (lomax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lomax* »_ I would like to upgrade the hose connections if possible too?

i think i remember seeing nice leader line for front bags available here, just can't find it right now. 
http://www.ridetech.com/shop/i...=1872


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Bags over coilovers, advice on sealing? (lomax)*


----------

